# Where to shoot a hog ?



## Carp (Oct 26, 2004)

O.K., you hog hunters. I had a big boar come in on me this weekend. I aimed right between the eyes and shot with my .270 using Hornady, 130 grain, interbond bullet. The hog ran off and all I found was a piece of tissue the size of a quarter and no blood. After a thorough search, no hog. I was planning on shooting him in the ear, but this was the only shot I had and figured it would work. Where is, in your opinion, the best place on a hogs body to shoot? He appeared to be between 200-300 lb.


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 26, 2004)

In the woods or swamp!    Don't know never killed one......as a matter of fact never seen on in the woods.....so my suggestion may be wrong.


----------



## camotoy (Oct 26, 2004)

*hogs*

i have killed 6 so far this year ,2 with my bow and 2 with my muzzleloader and 2 with my 270 , most were shot behind the shoulder just like a deer ,and 2 were in the neck and none have gone more than 60 yards


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 26, 2004)

I can assure you your shot was off a little and you just grazed him....If you were to hit him between the eyes with a 270, he'd fold like a bad poker player!!  I try to shoot all of mine in he head....You don't mess up any meat that way...I would shoot behind the shoulder with my bow but thats it...


----------



## Carp (Oct 26, 2004)

That's what I figured, Arrow 3. If I see him again he is dead meat!


----------



## Keith48 (Oct 26, 2004)

Arrow is right.

I shot the big boy in my avatar behind the shoulder and there was a foot-wide blood trail going into the woods. When I went in there, he was standing there looking at me!   

My kill shot went right in his right ear and he was dead before he hit the ground.

If he is coming towards you, between the eyes will drop him in his tracks. Shoot him in the neck or ear if you can, but if not, that shot was a good idea. When bow hunting, shoot the vitals like a deer.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 26, 2004)

I agree with Arrow & KM.  You did not hit where you aimed.  However, under the circumstances, you aimed in the RIGHT spot.


----------



## sr.corndog (Nov 4, 2004)

*where to shoot a hog?*

Hey carp sight in your rifle! All you did was make him aware of hunters next time try and wait for a clean shot behind the ear. Remember stop the head and you will stop the body. Better luck next time!


----------



## Son (Nov 6, 2004)

*hog shots*

You can shoot 'em in the head with a 22, if your aim is good, between the eyes, base of the ear. 
Many years ago a friend and I experimented with a boars head using a bow and arrow. If the angle is right an arrow will penetrate thru the forehead to the first joints of the neckbone. If the angle of the forehead isn't right, the arrow will skip off the forehead, cutting only a furrow of skin off the hogs head. With archery, I will always aim low behind the shoulder. I've seen boars with lead bullets flattened out in their shoulder shields. The lead looked like gray pennies and had probably been in the hogs for years. An arrow with a bladed broadhead will penetrate those shoulder shields.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 12, 2004)

With a gun and a broadside shot, shoot him in the ear.  With a bow, low just behind the shoulder.


----------



## hunterclaus (Oct 28, 2006)

Son said:


> You can shoot 'em in the head with a 22, if your aim is good, between the eyes, base of the ear.
> Many years ago a friend and I experimented with a boars head using a bow and arrow. If the angle is right an arrow will penetrate thru the forehead to the first joints of the neckbone. If the angle of the forehead isn't right, the arrow will skip off the forehead, cutting only a furrow of skin off the hogs head. With archery, I will always aim low behind the shoulder. I've seen boars with lead bullets flattened out in their shoulder shields. The lead looked like gray pennies and had probably been in the hogs for years. An arrow with a bladed broadhead will penetrate those shoulder shields.



With a gun I recommend a neck shot as has also been previously recommended. 

Son is right about a good broadhead penetrating the shields.

He is also right about the broadhead between the eyes, not a recommended shot placement in my opinion, due to what Son says about the arrow tending to bounce off if the angle is bad.

This picture does show that it can be done though.

http://www.texasboars.com/photopost/displayimage.php?album=10&***=48


----------



## 56willysnut (Oct 28, 2006)

Noggin between the eyes or in the ear.


----------



## Mojo^ (Oct 28, 2006)

I have dropped five hogs this year and all were shot below/behind the ear and they dropped in their tracks. BANG, flop, just like a target in a shooting gallery.


----------



## bigun31768 (Oct 30, 2006)

i like to shoot them where head meet the neck,,all they will do is kick,,,got this one with a muzzle loader this year,,,,shot a couple more about 80-100 pounds all hit the dirt right there....wife shot 1 last weekend 243 same thing hit the ground and kick..

good luck 

scott


----------



## Guy (Oct 30, 2006)

Carp said:


> O.K., you hog hunters. I had a big boar come in on me this weekend. I aimed right between the eyes and shot with my .270 using Hornady, 130 grain, interbond bullet. The hog ran off and all I found was a piece of tissue the size of a quarter and no blood. After a thorough search, no hog. I was planning on shooting him in the ear, but this was the only shot I had and figured it would work. Where is, in your opinion, the best place on a hogs body to shoot? He appeared to be between 200-300 lb.



Shoot them in the head.  Seems to me that you missed and just grazed him.


----------



## RJY66 (Oct 30, 2006)

I killed my first one Sat night and he was just a little guy.  I was in a thicket deer hunting and he came in on me pretty quick.  He was jet black all over and for about a 16th of a second, I thought he was a bear cub! 

Anyway, I always shoot behind the shoulder with deer and the hog came up on me quick and was trotting along and I went on auto pilot.  When he came into my lane, I swung the cross hairs right behind his shoulder and shot.  It was a perfect hit with a 180 grain .30/06 at 25-30 yards.  I have never had a deer hit that way make it out of sight but this little rascal took off running and disappeared in the thick woods.  At first I thought I had missed or made a bad hit.  I got down and went to the spot where he was shot and found plenty of blood to follow and found him about 75 yards away.  It was a complete pass thru with an exit hole you could stick 3 fingers in.  When I opened him up, the lungs were obliterated.  The shot or the bullet performance could not have been better....at least for a lung shot.   I am amazed how tough these critters are.  If I ever shoot another one, I'll go for the head!


----------



## airpear (Oct 31, 2006)

It depends on how big the hog is and how many I'm shooting.  For a big boar, I shoot for a double lung/heart shot just like a deer.  For a piglet I always go for a head shot, to save more meat.  For shots on more than one hog, I just go for about 6 inches in front of the dark things running away from me   See the avatar for a pic...


----------



## powerwagon (Nov 1, 2006)

the trick is 2 inches low and 2 inches back from the ear, they will drop with any cal if u hit them there


----------



## Mojo^ (Nov 1, 2006)

powerwagon said:


> the trick is 2 inches low and 2 inches back from the ear, they will drop with any cal if u hit them there



That's a BIG 10-4. Oh crap, I think I just hinted at my age.


----------



## chambers270 (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree, low behind the ear is by far the best shot. I dont like to go tracking a hog in the dark in these South GA thickets.

I always shoot a hog in the head if I can, if not shoot him though the shoulder and you will drop him faster that just a behind the shoulder shot. It gets vitals and takes the steam out of his running bu hurting its shoulders. Or you may  get lucky and hit the backbone that runs lower that a deers.

Chris


----------



## Hunter Blair (Nov 7, 2006)

I shot the 250 lb. boar on my wall right in the base of the neck with my .308 and he never knew what hit him...


----------

